# Borrar librerias del PCB Wizard.



## tecnologosinfronteras (Abr 10, 2015)

Hola, he diseñado unos componentes pero no me funcionan correctamente y deseo borrarlos para tener limpias las librerias y no acumular basura. Podriar borrar el programa y descargarlo de nuevo pero tengo librerias que he generado con y son horas de trabajo. Alguien me podria decir algo pues en la carpeta de librerias no aparecen ningún archivo y  no se donde estan para poderlo eliminarlo. Muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 10, 2015)

Hola tecnologosinfronteras

Seguramente ya lograste tu objetivo.
Pero si aun no lo has logrado lo que puedes hacer es buscar el archivo que quieres borrar.

Aquí se requiere saber el nombre de ese archivo.
Voy a suponer que tu sistema operativo es Windows Basic.
Presiona el botón Inicio. (Si está en ingles dice Start).
Arribita del botón aparece una línea que se utiliza para BUSCAR. En ella escribe el nombre del archivo que pretendes borrar.
Cuando aparezca en el listado, un poco más arriba, dale Click derecho y luego donde dice: *Abrir la Ubicación del Archivo.* 

Si ese archivo es el que pretendes borrar, pues bórralo.

Nota: otros sistemas operativos tienen sus propios buscadores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

